# Victoria police strip a womans clothes off!!!



## Sofoula88 (Dec 6, 2011)

Victoria Police have been criticised after tent dress torn off Occupy protester.
POLICE have come under fire for stripping an Occupy Melbourne protester down to her underwear and leaving her crying on the ground.

I'm not sure if I can post links up here or not but you can go to YouTube and type in "Victoria police tent" and the vid will come up and you can see this ridiculous and outrageous behaiviour for yourselves..


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wearing a tent out in public is pretty outrageous I suppose...


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 6, 2011)

right or wrong, looks like she was asking for it.
If they couldn't have tents...she was being like a smart alec child by trying to wear one to "bend" the rules.

Sure, she shouldnt have been stripped...but who knew she'd be starkers.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome to the real world..... dam hippies


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hahaha who gave the crazy people a voice lol, ohh wait we did by giving them news time


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2011)

Gee, she'll have to buy another tent now. Damn consumerism.

On a serious note, did Occupy Melbourne really think their would be any other outcome? Of course not, that's why they did it.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey I recognise the futility but I did get a bellylaugh yesterday when the cops tried to confiscate tents and they ran away! Ha ha ha.

If you never ran amok you failed your youth IMO.

And the fashion police are bad enough, I dont want the erm real police dictating my dress code.


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2011)

Too be honest I don't know why they don't just let them camp somewhere. They let the Albert Park protesters do their thing for years until they slowly drifted away. No harm done there.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought it was hilarious when they said "somebody call the police" um
you're surrounded by them


----------



## slide (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats pretty poor form from the Coppers
Booooooooooo


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 6, 2011)

Bending the rules, since when did we go from a democracy where peaceful protest is a right to a police state were the police can strip someone they feel is dressed inappropriately. Hippy or not, and whether you agree with the protest or not this is just wrong.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

Little John changed the laws to allow, for the first time ever, Australian troops to be able to shoot Australian citizens, supposedly in the defence of foreign dignitaries at a meeting. 
The law stands.

A pox on him for all time. To me that was a monumentaly ugly and traitorous law to be passed by the supposed representatives of the population. 

Will I be seached for possible dome tents now? Can they take off the one I'm wearing to check I'm not concealing a couple more?


----------



## Recharge (Dec 6, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Gee, she'll have to buy another tent now. Damn consumerism.
> 
> On a serious note, did Occupy Melbourne really think their would be any other outcome? Of course not, that's why they did it.



would you rather people start blowing stuff up to get your attention?



KaotikJezta said:


> Bending the rules, since when did we go from a democracy where peaceful protest is a right to a police state were the police can strip someone they feel is dressed inappropriately. Hippy or not, and whether you agree with the protest or not this is just wrong.



I'd like to know this as well, if protesters aren't hurting anyone, nor are they disrupting traffics on a road (and even then there are times it's warranted) then what the hell? I'm starting to really worry about the police and their powers these days, too often they over react and too often they abuse powers given for other things, it's getting a bit scary to be honest.


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2011)

Recharge said:


> would you rather people start blowing stuff up to get your attention?



Of course not. Don't be ridiculous. This has become a tit for tat demonstration between a few idealistic protesters and a draconian lord mayor. I'm not sure what it draws attention to though, other than over the top police powers. Is that what they're protesting about now? I don't know.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 6, 2011)

What excatly are they protesting about?


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

They're protesting the unfairness and or injustice of the world. As you do when the passion is strong. All good for me.

If you've never railed against the wrongs, Jack you dead!

If you contributed to a positive change....respect.

That people can have fun, especially at/ with the authorities, is a hard won Aussie trait that is being eroded around the country imo
Chuck a brown eye you mob! Be what you wanna be.... and repect what others wanna be.


----------



## Recharge (Dec 6, 2011)

have either of you actually read the articles on this? or bothered to go check their web site out? for all you know, their protest could impact directly on your life! might pay you to do some investigating eh? 

the draconian city council is reason enough to protest, if you only knew half the BS they do grr


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2011)

And I've been there and done it Steve. I marched against Kennett when he got rid of workers common law rights and I stuck it out with the MUA mob when Reith and Corrigan tried to have their way on the docks. 

I've got nothing against people expressing their views.

I've been following the protest more closely than you may believe Recharge.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> And I've been there and done it Steve. I marched against Kennett when he got rid of workers common law rights and I stuck it out with the MUA mob when Reith and Corrigan tried to have their way on the docks.
> 
> I've got nothing against people expressing their views.



I'm with you brother. 

My fights have been environmental or cultural and I dont mind taking it to the top if I get no real compassion/communication with the underlings.

In theory (and often actually) we can impliment change without a bloody revolution, but only if enough people stay strong enough to actually make the challenges to the fat cats. If we all wobble off into a fuzzy television supermarket dream we'll be in chains before you can say National Emergency.


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2011)

I come from a long line of lefties and unionists. 



Wally76 said:


> On a serious note, did Occupy Melbourne really think their would be any other outcome? Of course not, that's why they did it.



I said this to imply that they had in fact achieved their aims. Attention will be drawn to them. But what will mum and dad out in the burbs see when they watch it on the six o'clock news. Will it polarize their opinion of Occupy Melbourne and what they're about? Or will they be confused? 

Drawing attention in a media hungry society is hard to achieve, when you do it, you need to make sure your opinion and voice is loudly heard. I'm not sure they achieved this all that well on this occasion.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with their frustration at how things are run and why not have a tanty? Good on em. It would be good to hear a unified voice about something but never mind. Their juices are flowing. They will re-enter suburban spuddery with an attitude that may get them out.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 6, 2011)

Just what are they trying to achieve tho? What is their main agenda.
From what I have read and seen they are bitching about such a large range of issues. What is their strategy
in achieving their aims. I don't really see them coming up with solutions, just bitching about stuff they find annoying.

I have no problems about a group of people protesting, I'm old I was there for (and part of) the Franklin Dam protests.
They achieved what they wanted and it was clear to everyone what their agenda was.


----------



## eitak (Dec 6, 2011)

Those people are retarded, Can you hear what they are saying "you are raping her!" 

If they want to be smart arses what do they expect? Did you see the previous you tube clip? When all the people in tents are running a crowd of cops rounding them up? 

They can give but can't take by the looks of it

P.s I'm not against protesting so long as it is in a clearly objective way. They should be spending more time getting their point across in a constructive way rather than just being smart asses and trying to make you tube clips.


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2011)

So am I. Do you think I can get the bloody council to mow the grass across the road from my house? Been on em for years. They're quick to put their hand out and ask for rates every year though. 

If that's all I've got to grumble about though I'm probably going alright.

As the world gets larger, an individuals voice gets quieter. A mass of voices will always be heard if they are saying the same thing. 

Let them have their camp. Anyone that can spend more than one night in a tent in inner city Melbourne has my respect.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 6, 2011)

Geez there are some ultra conservative members on APS, when I was younger peaceful protest was commonplace. Now it is considered a crime, scary world we are living in right now and we want to impose our "freedom" on other countries. And for those asking what the protest is about, it started in the US as a protest against the bank bailouts and multinational control of government and it has now gone global. At the end of the day most of the protesters are educated, middle class and working class people who are sick to death of struggling to make ends meet while there taxes and their countries financial reserves are being used to bail out companies that pay their executives millions of dollars.


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 7, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Geez there are some ultra conservative members on APS, when I was younger peaceful protest was commonplace. Now it is considered a crime, scary world we are living in right now and we want to impose our "freedom" on other countries. And for those asking what the protest is about, it started in the US as a protest against the bank bailouts and multinational control of government and it has now gone global. At the end of the day most of the protesters are educated, middle class and working class people who are sick to death of struggling to make ends meet while there taxes and their countries financial reserves are being used to bail out companies that pay their executives millions of dollars.



Thank you . I am so glad someone gets it . The basic idea is that we are fast running out of time to protest the fact that we are ALL being screwed by the 5% that own 95% of the wealth . Your kids will one day ask you if you tried to stop it , what will you say ?


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 7, 2011)

_If you never ran amok you failed your youth IMO._

*so breaking the law is fun? 

the cops need to arrest these idiots, take their names, check with centerlink and if they are on ANY welfare payments they need to take it away 

sure there are things out there we all dont like but its LIFE, if you dont like it find a deserted island and go live there and take your hippy mates with you, im sure not one of these 'protestors' could give up their money

also who is supporting these free loaders while they are 'protesting'? who is paying their rent/mortage? buying their food? im sure they are not living on love or air alone
*


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *so breaking the law is fun?
> 
> the cops need to arrest these idiots, take their names, check with centerlink and if they are on ANY welfare payments they need to take it away
> 
> ...



My god ! Posts like this are EXACTLY the reason there are protests ! The references to Centrelink, Welfare, Hippies, freeloaders... 

Make your mind up darling are they freeloaders, or are they richkids who wouldn't give up all that money ?

if you must know; many of them are students, lawyers, doctors, PROFESSIONALS- or in some cases; on a path to becoming qualified to becoming professionals at University; you know- that place where they teach you to use capital letters and correct grammar and where freethinking and rebellion is not merely tolerated; but ENCOURAGED. How these people pay for dinner has absolutely ZERO relevance to their beliefs. How are they "freeloading"? Go and spend a night lying on the concrete in Melbourne and then talk to me about sacrificing comfort for your beliefs.... Is it nice and warm and cozy there in your living room while you type your rhetoric ?

Surely you don't mean to imply that they are freeloaders because they are sleeping on that lovely warm cobblestone for free rent?!!!!

"Take away their welfare payments ?" 

Wow. If any of those protesters are from low socio-economic backgrounds or being supported by a support payment to study or volunteer, then how is taking away their food going to change anything ? They are protesting about the very foundations of our country's financial system; the system that bails out banks who pay their execs in 7 figures; politicians who give themselves 6 figure raises; and ironically the attitude that as taxpayers we have no say over how our country's wealth is spent. 

Just as you have a right to whinge (without basis) about freeloaders and welfare and hippies; I have a right to comment or protest on our government's inability to share said wealth. And unless you run a casino up there in Broken Hill I suggest you open your mind to the fact that some of us "hippies" actually earn $500K plus a year- and pay more tax every year than your entire household does in 5 years ! 

While you cry about how your tax dollars pay bludgers; I sit back and pray that even a quarter of what I pay in tax goes to the needy. And before you go crying "silver spoons" from the hilltops let me state that I grew up in relative poverty in South Western Sydney and saw first hand how hard it is to start behind everyone else; and thanks to study and determination and PROTEST I made my way up the ladder; yet I havent forgotten where I come from; I still volunteer and donate MY money wherever I can. 

When is the last time you fed the homeless or donated to a charity for no reason other than it was the right thing to do ? 

*Unless you have tried to make a difference then you have no right to disrespect those who DO.*

Jam _that _in your signature.

So there you have it- it's always the low income earners who stand up for middle Australia, while middle and upper Oz bathes in champagne and whinges about those hippies. Country Australia is so far behind the times that it's scary. How you saw fit to make this about YOU and welfare support blows my mind. You 'dun opened up a can, Jeanneinneneninnnne.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 7, 2011)

She must have been the 1%, wearing a tent...


----------



## saximus (Dec 7, 2011)

While I agree with trying to change things you disagree with, it seems these people are doing it wrong. Like others have said, like most middle class people who have seen these "Occupy ..." groups popping up, I didn't understand their message (until reading this thread). Maybe you will say I'm ignorant but if the people you are specifically trying to target don't understand your message then what is the point of doing it?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> My god ! Posts like this are EXACTLY the reason there are protests ! The references to Centrelink, Welfare, Hippies, freeloaders... Amen.
> 
> Make your mind up darling are they freeloaders, or are they richkids who wouldn't give up all that money ? The sheep never seem to be able to make up their own minds so for them, it's best to argue both, that way they're at least 50% correct.
> 
> ...



Since I'm not Australian, I'll keep this brief. It's your country to do with as you please, so if you want to roll over and "take it", it's your prerogative as a tax paying Australian. The global phenomenon known as "Occupy [insert name]" is about class disparity. I submit that the people whingeing about protesters haven't a clue what that means. The simplest and quickest illustrations I can give you, in hopes you'll open your eyes and get off your ****, are as follows:

Kevin Rudd was stripped of the Prime Minister's role over "his support for a mining tax". Those who could afford to, managed to sway public opinion just enough to pass it anyway. We now have a mining tax. Bla bla bla.. carbon tax. That these taxes were political suicide not two years ago, and somehow they are now "good for Australians", is testament to the effectiveness of the machine. In laymans terms, it will now cost you more for a metal toilet roll holder and of course, to turn on the kettle for a cuppa, but you got an income tax break in the last budget right?

Who here has had the opportunity to walk up to their employer, while that employer was just managing to keep his/her head above water, and given themselves a $90,000 p/a pay hike and gotten away with it? C'mon, I'm not seeing any hands. Higher please. That's what I thought. Your un-elected Prime Minister (read "public servant") has just given herself a 24% pay hike, courtesy of you. The part that makes me laugh the most is that her approval rating is 36%! So here is a public servant, that you did not elect, and almost two thirds of you think she does a crap job, but you're allowing her to pay herself an extra $90k out of your pockets?!?! You're not outraged by this?!?! I think I need a drink. This is an excellent example of a shamocracy. Even the leader of the opposition, a man that thinks wearing "budgie smugglers" in public is appropriate for a shadow head of state, netted himself an extra $74K. 

I could go on, but I am heading for a confrontation with the Australian "Anti Sedition" laws. There's a gem that I'll bet even jenneane wouldn't have a clue about!

It's all fine and nice to sip a cappuccino, and call the "hippeis" welfare bums, and wallow in your own reflected crapulence. The "kapo" mentality is alive and well. As the Pirate pointed out, they are mostly young go-getters, who thankfully, have elected to get out from behind the keyboard and get their hands dirty. 

Oh, and don't get me started on the "central banking" system, interest rates, etc. You should already understand how all of that works. Enjoy the next cut to to the cash rate! PMSL! These are the types of issues the "hippie protesters" are fighting against.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 7, 2011)

A short story on protestors...

When I was at Uni you get different groups trying to organise a protest about one social issue or another. I always politely declined to join their protest. One day on an early winter morn as I was having my morning coffee half asleep at 10am (yes uni student time) waiting for class one particular group was overly enthusiastic in recruiting for their cause. After I politely said no about joining their protest a few times they started to get a bit narky and saying that I don't care (which i did'nt), and that my attitude was the main problem for social injustice and inequality (protest was about not having enough jobs or welfare or something). This went on for a couple of minutes from them one after the other telling me the same thing.

This is the conversation that followed in my retort to them:

Them: _you don't care.... yada, yada, blah, blah...

_Me: _So guys on a side note what are you guys studying at Uni to be so passionate about this issue.

_Guy 1: _Social economics

_Guy 2: _Political science

_Guy 3:_ Economics

_Girl: _Political Science

_Guy 4: _Yeah man most of us are studying the issues that's why we know about it unlike you who chooses to turn a blind eye...

_Me: _Me chossing to turn a blind eye?.... You guys seem pretty smart, given that you are in university and all. I don't think you guys are first year students and by the looks of it you guys are at least on your second year of university. So that would mean 6 years of high school, at least 2 years of university and I can safely assume that you are at least 8 years old. You guys are actually studying the issues on a high level being at university and your telling me the best solutions your collective brain power can muster given the scope of your surroundings and learning is to "whinge" about the issue like a 5 year old? Being at least 8 I would have expected you to know better than that.... Seriously? With all the lectures on Political science and economics you guys have attented all the hours spent reading books... no business plan to solve the issue, no performa, no dossier for change?..... whinging is that it? Are'nt you guys earning that HECS debt.... you know I really expected better from you...

_Needless to say they had a few choice words directed my way but I was left alone after that to continue to enjoy my morning coffee.

Just thought I'd share that as I was reminded of it with this thread.


----------



## littlemay (Dec 7, 2011)

eitak said:


> Those people are retarded, Can you hear what they are saying "you are raping her!"
> 
> If they want to be smart arses what do they expect? Did you see the previous you tube clip? When all the people in tents are running a crowd of cops rounding them up?



If you want to be a smart *** to the police, sure, that gives them the right to arrest you. It does not give them the right to pull your clothes off in public and there is absolutely no reason for people to expect that that sort of behaviour; it is utterly out of line and however you may perceive the actions of the protestors does not change that


----------



## Wally (Dec 7, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Oh, and don't get me started on the "central banking" system, interest rates, etc. You should already understand how all of that works. Enjoy the next cut to to the cash rate! PMSL! These are the types of issues the "hippie protesters" are fighting against.



And this is my point.

This is the issue that will make mum and dad in the burbs take notice when they're trying to get the kids to eat their tea at six o'clock.

This is the core principle of the ' Occupy ' movement. 

Not nit picking council by-laws over whether a tent is a dwelling or piece of clothing. 

Keep the message focused and the rest follows.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *so breaking the law is fun?
> *


*No. When the goal is to improve society it takes dedication and bravery.
*


Jeannine said:


> *
> the cops need to arrest these idiots, take their names, check with centerlink and if they are on ANY welfare payments they need to take it away
> *


*If they break laws then yes they should be arrested, and face the prescribed sanction. The additional punishments make me wonder about your thinking patterns, by your logic then if the police catch you speeding then they should fine you then go around to your house and shoot the dog.
*


Jeannine said:


> *
> 
> sure there are things out there we all dont like but its LIFE, if you dont like it find a deserted island and go live there
> *


*A number of people didn't like Smallpox, Polio, etc. Imagine what the world would be like if they followed your well thought out advice. We need to break the link between big money and our politicians , even sight-impaired Fredericks faithful canine companion can see that they don't represent voters and you can't force a piece of paper between the two major parties. Its going to take a lot of work to change the system.
*


Jeannine said:


> *
> and take your hippy mates with you
> *


*Are they hippies, or are you just habitually denigrate people you don't understand and/or agree with in the hope that if you insult them people will think less of them and more of you (NOTE: It also works in reverse). 
*


Jeannine said:


> *im sure not one of these 'protestors' could give up their money*


*What has that got to do with anything?* 


Jeannine said:


> *
> also who is supporting these free loaders while they are 'protesting'? who is paying their rent/mortage? buying their food? im sure they are not living on love or air alone
> *


*Go and ask them. Of is it easier just to rant without any data?*


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen- what a way to wake up over a coffee this morning ! Snake Whisperer, Littlemay, Fuscus and Wally76 (great year btw), I salute you.

I agree, break criminal law and expect (and deserve) to be arrested. Don't expect to be stripped naked though or abused or assaulted. Just as there will always be conservatives on a given "side", there will always be radicals of the same ilk. I have seen silly behaviour on both sides, but the realist I am says that although reaction, direction and education may differ on both sides of the coin; the INDIVIDUAL, ie, YOU and ME, have nothing if we don't have our beliefs and our principles and our word. That same right to speak up is counterbalanced by your right to do nothing. I don;t hate, dislike or lack respect for anyone with a belief they believe in fighting for, regardless of their bank balance or background- but it's always those who are comfortable and have something to lose who support their conservative status quo. Why is that ? 

Stand up for what you believe in; many a radical from Gallileo to Einstein to Sea Shepherd have been told the fight is either not worth it, or their moral compass is corrupt, or they are wrong, or they can't make a difference. It's ALWAYS the 5% that sit in the comfortable lounge chairs and revert to name calling, or refer to irrelevent "experience", or speak in terms of "their money" or the "right" way when deflecting argument for change.

Name calling is the easy way out; as Fuscus has said, show me data, show me figures, show me WHY NOT......


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm 26, i have a permanent job, i earn over $70k a year, i don't pay any rent and i have saved what i think is a significant ammount of money.

Despite all this i still can't borrow enough money to buy an average priced unit in the NT. 

There is something seriously wrong with this scenario!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't understand why they are there when they shouldn't be there, and at the same time effectively achieving nothing. It's like cyclists riding through the Domain tunnel, when they shouldn't. It's like parking in a non parking spot, when they shouldn't. These people think they are a law unto themselves, they should be moved on at the very least. Kudos to the cops that they haven't all been arrested yet. I think they've let Occupy Melbourne have their little party, play their little game, now it's time for them to move on.

Personally I think they are professional protesters with nothing else to do. I actually agree with Jeannine in a lot of regards. They sure as hell wouldn't have jobs, or if they did they would have lost them by now. These people should be identified and have their Centerlink payments suspended - that'd clear out at least 90% of the crowd and discourage others. 

Btw, I have attended protests, but certainly ones that were more productive and not merely about myself or having a stab at big business. These people should be out getting a job rather than having a hissy-fit about our current society and leeching the funds out of the very system they are protesting about. Poor form!

The more the years go by, the more I begin to realize how much freedom we have on our hands allowing us to worry about things of insignificant and trivial nature. Get these people over into some of the third world countries and their lives would be "occupied" with either finding food and clean water or dodging bullets.

I used to joke about people wearing tents.....and now they actually are! :lol:


----------



## eitak (Dec 7, 2011)

littlemay said:


> If you want to be a smart *** to the police, sure, that gives them the right to arrest you. It does not give them the right to pull your clothes off in public and there is absolutely no reason for people to expect that that sort of behaviour; it is utterly out of line and however you may perceive the actions of the protestors does not change that



Tents are not items of clothing and the fact that they are spending time bending laws and making you tube clips instead of fighting for their cause shows that the are more interested in showing the police up and causing drama. 

I would think majority of people don't have a very clear understanding of what exactly it is they are protesting which, IMO, means they are wasting their time. If they protested clearly and objectively the media attention they got would advertise/highlight what they are fighting against and they would get their point across to hundreds of thousands of people eating their dinner watching the 6 o'clock news, who would otherwise have no idea what is going on. 

To be honest I agree with what they are protesting for, but not how they are protesting for it.


----------



## littlemay (Dec 7, 2011)

If i decide to wear a potato sack and call a cop an ***hole, does that give him the right to tear it off my body in the middle of Martin Place? As for the rest; "however you may perceive the actions of the protestors does not change that (it is utterly out of line)".


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

No, because they didn't ban potato sacks


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 7, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I'm 26, i have a permanent job, i earn over $70k a year, i don't pay any rent and i have saved what i think is a significant ammount of money.
> 
> Despite all this i still can't borrow enough money to buy an average priced unit in the NT.
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with this scenario!



Seriously wrong and seriously expensive real estate....


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

Shamocracy indeed. Bordering on blatant tyranny.
If anybody pats me on the head and says to me "Well done for having your own mind, darling, but I know you better than you know yourself, so we'll do it my way won't we?" I don't stand for it. Haven't, in fact. Ever. 
Why is an entire country allowing a government to do it? That's my only question right there.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

littlemay said:


> If i decide to wear a potato sack and call a cop an ***hole, does that give him the right to tear it off my body in the middle of Martin Place? As for the rest; "however you may perceive the actions of the protestors does not change that (it is utterly out of line)".




I dont think it matters much what you are wearing if you want to call a cop an ********! The outcome will be very much the same regardless! I agree with almost everything that has been said, from both sides........but standing up & fighting for what you believe in & acting like school children are entirely different things......& im afraid that wearing a tent & having it removed is no different to being stripped searched if you are suspected to be carrying something illegal.......it may not be comfortable, but hey, the cops are only human too & they have a job to do, there are those 'bad cops' out there, but there are also some fantastic cops around also, & sometimes the things they have to deal with is horrible, they shouldnt even have to be wasting their time taking tents off people that are honestly not protesting in a very 'positive' manner!


----------



## littlemay (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, and the outcome should be arrest, not removal of whatever it is you happen to be wearing. Comparing this to strip searching for carrying illicit substances is ridiculous; there is a formal procedure that occurs with strip searching, one that i've been subjected to myself. You are taken from the public eye and must be searched by an officer of your own gender. This is not the same thing. It does not matter whether the protestor was behaving in a childish manner, they should have been arrested, not stripped then and there.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

They'd need to get in a pretty big paddy wagon if they're going to try and fit in a person wearing a tent  Is removing the tent poles considered stripping the "victim" ?


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Alright I'm going to post one more time before things get out of hand, so in typical fashion Im gonna call a spade a shovel....
The deal is, if you are going to dish it than be prepared to take it; and some of the comments here are ridiculous. 
You asked for it.... nothing personal here kids.....these are your words not mine....



moosenoose said:


> I don't understand why they are there when they shouldn't be there, and at the same time effectively achieving nothing.



Well if you don't understand why they are there, what is your qualification to decide they have achieved nothing? They are hoping to raise awareness. I see we are speaking about it on a reptile forum. Sounds like their objective is STILL continuing to be met.



moosenoose said:


> Personally I think they are professional protesters with nothing else to do



Uh huh and just a second ago you were acknowledging you know NOTHING of their plight. Well then; if YOU don't undestand then it's all too crazy and weird, right....... and they must be professional protesters hired to sit around for no reason !!!!!




moosenoose said:


> ...... that'd clear out at least 90% of the crowd and discourage others.



Yep- Auschwitz also did a gret job discouraging those lazy jews, right....cleared out around 90% of them ! Unrelated overreactions achieve little, other than to steel one's resolve to resist it.



moosenoose said:


> Btw, I have attended protests, but certainly ones that were more productive and not merely about myself or having a stab at big business.



Well; of course YOUR protests were the exception because you all had jobs and weren't hippies or professional protesters, right ? 

Oh, and of course because YOUR beliefs were what you were fighting for; your protest was totally valid .....and it wasn't merely about yourself ? 

Anyone got a translator ????

Please enlighten me as to the selfish views of the current protest, when you have already told us you know NOTHING of their demands ! You are right about big business though; we should all take to the streets and have a shot at SMALL business with their lazy cash-grab fundamentalist selfish self-employed ways. Those nasty do-gooders !!!! Your opinions would have made more sense had you written everything in Sanskrit; a language you may be well versed in considering your primitive ideals.



moosenoose said:


> Get these people over into some of the third world countries and their lives would be "occupied" with either finding food and clean water or dodging bullets.



Do you mean those same African nations that have been subject to famine, drought and ritual raping of their earth to mine diamonds and coal and gold and oil and gas; all in the name of big business ?

Why do you think their children are dying and their land eminates with the foul stench of death ?

.....Because BIG BUSINESS (oh my) only visit these places for two reasons- to plunder their assets or to overthrow any regime that hinders their ability to continue plundering !

The kind of money it would take to make EVERY citizen of Africa a millionaire is less then the amount any one of the big nations (USA, Italy, Greece etc) have borrowed from their own banks. Surely they could spare a little change while they're over there mining DIAMONDS !!!!

DIAMONDS !!!!!!!!! 




eitak said:


> ....the fact that they are spending time bending laws and making you tube clips instead of fighting for their cause shows that the are more interested in showing the police up and causing drama.



Nice. just to make it clear; more folks check out Youtube than wander through Melbourne. Fighting for the cause INVOLVES posting videos on Youtube, welcome to 2011 have a nice day !!!!



eitak said:


> I would think majority of people don't have a very clear understanding of what exactly it is they are protesting which, IMO, means they are wasting their time. If they protested clearly and objectively the media attention they got would advertise/highlight what they are fighting against and they would get their point across to hundreds of thousands of people eating their dinner watching the 6 o'clock news, who would otherwise have no idea what is going on. To be honest I agree with what they are protesting for, but not how they are protesting for it.



Classic fence-sitter with no idea. You say you agree with their beliefs, even though you think they have no idea what their beliefs are. You acknowledge the blanket media attention but say it's pointless. You mention the hundreds and thousands the 6 O clock news exposes the cause to; yet you think Youtube is pointless, with almost a BILLION members.. Not even going to bother with this one... You're "I would think..." hypothetical fence-sitting overtones say it already



littlemay said:


> If i decide to wear a potato sack and call a cop an ***hole, does that give him the right to tear it off my body in the middle of Martin Place? As for the rest; "however you may perceive the actions of the protestors does not change that (it is utterly out of line)".



Exactly. Perhaps some of the members here are confusing their own beliefs and lack of knowledge with protestor apathy. All I have read from the naysayers is rhetoric, unfounded criticism, hypocrisy, confusion and blah blah blah they took 'er jobs, rabble rabble rabble...

Let's not forget that the "freedom" and democracy we now live under was originally the result of an organised rebellion- The Eureka Stockade- a bunch of disgruntled low-paid citizens OCCUPYING a little piece of public land. The event was the culmination of civil disobedience with citizens objecting to heavily priced mining items, the expense of a Miner's Licence, taxation without representation and the actions of the government and its agents (the police and military).

Ring any bells?

The same freedoms, the very ethos you are employing and defending with hypocritical overtones; utilises the same methods to fight the SAME CAUSE (ie greed and heavy-handed politics/discipline). The rebellion was peaceful until the intervention of aggressive agents; at which point it became war. Egypt, London and Libyan protests all BEGAN as peaceful protests, until governments stepped in and started hurting people. It's the same every time.


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 7, 2011)

Wouldn't it depend where the tent poles are anchored?


----------



## Australis (Dec 7, 2011)

I appreciate the kinda serious nature of the issue/debate.....
However.. surely im not the only one who laughed during the entire video :lol:

Highlights for me include:





> here comes another 50,000 hits on youtooooooooobe





> ok, dude that is someones hair, that is someones hair





> the whole world is watching


----------



## saximus (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't forget the one Darlyn quoted earlier too:
"Somebody call the police!"


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Seriously wrong and seriously expensive real estate....



Its like that everywhere, buying a house on a single income is very very difficult. I am in much the same position as gordo except I am 20 lol. Its a joke


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Well if you don't understand why they are there, what is your qualification to decide theyhave ahieved nothing. They are hoping to raise awareness. I see we are speaking about it on a reptile forum. Sounds like their objective is STILL continuing to be met.



My qualifications are that I am very good at understanding what I’m seeing, and what I’m seeing is a bunch of people whinging about things they CANNOT change. Their objective is very objective – to say the least. Their goals are unrealistic and their tactics questionable. What I don’t understand is what they hope to achieve. Other than making a public nuisance of themselves.





HonestPirate said:


> Uh huh and just a second ago you were acknowledging you know NOTHING of their plight. Well then; if you don't undestand then they must be professional protesters hired to sit around for no reason hey !!!!!



Just have a look at them. They are obviously people in jobs, working hard and supporting others like them with taxpayer funded welfare. Open your eyes mate 






HonestPirate said:


> Yep- Auschwitz also did a gret job discouraging those lazy jews, right ! Unrelated overreactions achieve little, other than to steel one's resolve to resist it.



And this means??? What has this got to do with anything? Sounds like you’re banging a very empty drum with this one. Maybe you should have left that line out??





HonestPirate said:


> Well; of course YOUR protests were the exception because you all had jobs and weren't hippies or professional protesters, right ? O and of course because YOUR beliefs were what you were fighting for; your protest was totally valid because it wasn't merely about yourself ? Please enlighten me as to the selfish views of the current protest, when you have already told us you know NOTHING of their demands ! You are right about big business though; we should all take to the streets and have a shot at SMALL business with their lazy cash-grab fundamentalist selfish self-employed ways. Those nasty dogooders !!!! Your opinions would have made more sense had you written everything in Sanskrit; a language you may be well versed in considering your primitive conservative ideals.



Another rambling paragraph by your good self which makes little sense. 

My protests were in the form of very short day rallies - not staging disruptive month by month illegal protests. Did we achieve change by attending these rallies? Yes, most times we did. Did I camp out for months on end whinging about society, no I did not. I wouldn't be bothered wasting my time - unless of course I was unemployed and had a stereo-typical image to live up to - with my other stereo-typical dole-bludging mates who had nothing else better to do. Like getting a job.





HonestPirate said:


> Do you mean those same African nations that have been subject to famine, drought and ritual raping of their earth to mine diamonds and coal and gold and gas?
> Wwhy do you think their children are dying and their land is full of death ?
> 
> .....Because BIG BUSINESS (oh my) only visit these places for two reasons- to plunder their assets or to overthrow any regime that hnders their ability to continue plundering !
> ...



Missed my point again. My point is these professional protesters seem to forget who butters their bread. I just find it ironic that our society seems to breed these sorts of people. The ones who think they have a cause to protest over. A cause that they believe is threatening their non-working, government funded livelihoods :lol: I suppose you’d be prepared to protest out the front of an auction because a house went for a higher price than you wanted to pay for it??

It’s like everything. We talk about it on here (this site) day in, day out. Supply and demand. Those in the know, in the position will always get the sale. Hell, they might even corner the market and create an unfair advantage over others. That’s business, that’s life. Not everything is fair, but whinging and protesting about it makes those who do look stupid.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

littlemay said:


> Yes, and the outcome should be arrest, not removal of whatever it is you happen to be wearing. Comparing this to strip searching for carrying illicit substances is ridiculous; there is a formal procedure that occurs with strip searching, one that i've been subjected to myself. You are taken from the public eye and must be searched by an officer of your own gender. This is not the same thing. It does not matter whether the protestor was behaving in a childish manner, they should have been arrested, not stripped then and there.




Why was the comparison ridiculous? If something has been banned, something has been banned, whether it be drugs, weapons or.....tents. I have also been searched, & have been around many other searches also, & it doesnt need to be done by an officer of the same sex, an officer of the same sex just has to present. (for example, a lady i used to live next door to was a massive heroin addict, long story short, she turned demonic when cops arrived, 4 male officers, she was butt naked on the bed, no one could get her to get dressed, no one could go within 5ft of her before she was spitting on you........they waited for a female officer to be present & then the males carried her out of there butt naked, it took 5 males to carry a screaming physco woman from her house, a female officer had no chance) As for whether this other woman should have had her tent removed then & there or not........they didnt know what she was carrying under that tent, she could have been strapped up with bombs for all they knew!

Anyway, as i said already, i agree with the posts about people being aloud to fight for their beliefs etc, i agree that the government does have too much control on alot of things, but i also think there is a right & wrong way to go about getting your point across......if we could just do anything we wanted in the name of 'getting a point across'........well lets just say that i am fighting my own legal battles at that moment & if i could just do 'whatever'......well my ex wouldnt stand a chance!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone actually read some of the complete garbage on their website?? Seriously...and they reckon they aren't professional protesters 

IDEAS � OCCUPY MELBOURNE


----------



## slim6y (Dec 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Its like that everywhere, buying a house on a single income is very very difficult. I am in much the same position as gordo except I am 20 lol. Its a joke



Don't both you and gordo get the $7,500 help out scheme? I know in NZ we get no help what so ever, and house prices are comparable.

I didn't want to comment on this thread, but, it's not that I don't agree with any one statement here, they all have some merit, some rights, some wrongs. But, it's the fact that I try so hard to avoid discussing politics, as hard as I ever can. Unfortunately it's the world we live in.... This is why I did 'science' - it's something I actually understand, can prove (in most cases) and can physically see helping (or unfortunately the complete opposite) people. 

The video, does seem a little 'set up' to a degree. The whole thing appears as though they knew this would happen (maybe that's the point, I don't know) and did what they did to antagonise the police - still, at the same, it didn't give the police the rights to do what they do....

But I will leave you with this one last piece from my mind... Not sure it's worth 2 cents at current inflation data... But it's my 2 cents worth never-the-less:

Justice in the last several hundred years has gone from, what I believe, brutal to unbelievable to too politically correct...

It appears we're just so far in reverse of our ancestors (and rightfully so in some circumstances) to just plain ridiculous. 

But - my favourite of all protesters was Guy Fawkes.... He, unfortunately didn't really win in his case either, but he certainly got the full extent of the law. 

It appears, that, the police also gave this young lady, the full extent of the law - but instead of her insides hanging out, her outsides got put on show.... Had she done this in 15 - 1600s there would be a very different look... And she'd have been burnt at the stake I am sure!

So... Have we really come forward in our way of thinking yet?


----------



## Australis (Dec 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> Don't forget the one Darlyn quoted earlier too:
> "Somebody call the police!"



Ah.. i see.. i missed it. 

Might be more than the one video... the one i watched had only 500 "hits" so i lol'd every time the guy screamed "here comes another 50,000 hits on youtooooooooobe "


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 7, 2011)

Surely the fact that this movement has attracted millions of followers worldwide with no leaders and no set agenda must give it some credibility .


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you think the "Occupy Melbourne" people stick their welfare money under their futons? .....or bang on a disguise and stick it in the bank?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 7, 2011)

Whether they antagonised the police or not, whether their protest is valid or useless, whether they are professional protestors or not etc is all totally irrelevant. The police cannot go ripping peoples clothing off in public for no other reason than they deem it inappropriate. The police in Melbourne have a habit of doing this sort of thing. Where I live I routinely see police telling young people, on freezing cold days, to take their hoodies off in public, why, because they can so they do. But legally they can't but a 16 year old boy being harassed by police is not going to have a clue about standing up for his legal right to wear what he wants so he complies and the police win. This is exactly the same. The Mayor, who is a pompous donkey, decided to enact a council by law and not allow the erecting of tents in Melbourne. Wearing a tent in a statement about this is not erecting a tent and therefore not illegal. The police had absolutely no right to rip this girls clothing off whether it was a tent or a plastic bag. The fact it was filmed and uploaded to youtube is totally irrelevant. She wasn't being strip searched because they suspected she had any kind of contraband, she was being humiliated by police because they could, completely different. Please point out to me the written law that states you cannot wear a tent in public in Melbourne.

EDIT: This is the same mayor who sees anyone who doesn't live within the city limits as a bogan and tried to pass a law stating that "bogans" where not allowed into Melbourne.


----------



## saximus (Dec 7, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Please point out to me the written law that states you cannot wear a tent in public in Melbourne.


Never thought I'd see that sentence written when I joined APS.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

Apparently it's not a tent unless it's pegged to the ground (according to the definition of a tent)...so perhaps this young lady has a legal leg to stand on


----------



## Wally (Dec 7, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Whether they antagonised the police or not, whether their protest is valid or useless, whether they are professional protestors or not etc is all totally irrelevant. The police cannot go ripping peoples clothing off in public for no other reason than they deem it inappropriate. The police in Melbourne have a habit of doing this sort of thing. Where I live I routinely see police telling young people, on freezing cold days, to take their hoodies off in public, why, because they can so they do. But legally they can't but a 16 year old boy being harassed by police is not going to have a clue about standing up for his legal right to wear what he wants so he complies and the police win. This is exactly the same. The Mayor, who is a pompous donkey, decided to enact a council by law and not allow the erecting of tents in Melbourne. Wearing a tent in a statement about this is not erecting a tent and therefore not illegal. The police had absolutely no right to rip this girls clothing off whether it was a tent or a plastic bag. The fact it was filmed and uploaded to youtube is totally irrelevant. She wasn't being strip searched because they suspected she had any kind of contraband, she was being humiliated by police because they could, completely different. Please point out to me the written law that states you cannot wear a tent in public in Melbourne.
> 
> EDIT: This is the same mayor who sees anyone who doesn't live within the city limits as a bogan and tried to pass a law stating that "bogans" where not allowed into Melbourne.



Do you see the problem here? You're having trouble seeing past idiot lord mayors and people wearing tents.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 7, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Do you see the problem here? You're having trouble seeing past idiot lord mayors and people wearing tents.


No I don't as the issue raised is about the fact she was stripped because she was wearing a tent. I'm not going to bother getting into the violation of our democratic right to protest as that is something people could argue about all day, I am going to stick within the very narrow frame of what the police are legally allowed to do when dealing with a member of the public. Not sure if that is what you meant, if not please enlighten me.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

I bet she wished she was wearing her Friday night pants and not her Tuesday morning ones....geeesh


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't keep track of who the bad guy is,police,protester,politician,press?


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 7, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> I can't keep track of who the bad guy is,police,protester,politician,press?



The ones that disagree with people's ideologies (what ever that may be)....


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Don't both you and gordo get the $7,500 help out scheme? I know in NZ we get no help what so ever, and house prices are comparable.



No i don't, because i work in a remote location where there is no private market. Anything i buy i can't live in which makes me inelligiable for the grant and for the waving of the stamp duty, which is the real killer. 

If i didn't live remote i could get the money, but i couldn't realistically afford the repayments.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 7, 2011)

Lets keep things friendly guys starting to walk a very thin line here .....


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> Never thought I'd see that sentence written when I joined APS.



Yeah I vote you change your ridiculous signature !!!!!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey pirate, I have never been a signature before, don't ruin my fun!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Yeah I vote you change your ridiculous signature !!!!!!!



:lol: Why bother voting? Just wear a tent and protest


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 7, 2011)

The only thing the "system" fears is a unified, educated populace. Fortunately for them, when one group stands up for the benefit of the masses, the other side steps in and throws faeces at them. I think the "system" is safe for now. Straight out of "The Art of War". Well played "status quo", well played. I think the most insidious of their victories is convincing the "electorate" that they actually have the general population's best interests at heart!

Lol, pulled this from the news wire today:



> Treasurer Wayne Swan has warned the nation's major banks they face the wrath of their customers if they don't pass on the latest official interest rate cut in full.
> Mr Swan said he expected the cut to be passed through in full.
> 
> "I think families and small businesses will be really angry with the banks if they try to hold back on the rate cut, particularly given how massively profitable banks are," he told ABC Radio on Wednesday.



:lol::lol::lol: Thanks for backing Mr. and Mrs. Average Australian Swanny, we, the people, would be lost without you! We'd hate to see the Banks' not passing on the interest rate cut to you as we're certain it would make a monumental dent in the $83,000 pay hike you gave yourself last week. Bet they're shaking in their Italian loafers! Of course they have nothing to fear, the monkeys are still too busy throwing faeces!

Oh, for those still not getting why folks around the globe are protesting, it's crap like the above they have an issue with.



moosenoose said:


> :lol: Why bother voting? Just wear a tent and protest



Yep, voting solves the problem Moosey! Hmm, let's see... vote for Labour and Gillard (can't run a country, steal themselves a massive pay hike despite a piss poor performance in office) or vote for Liberals and Abbot (budgie smugglers will replace tents as clothing of choice, accepted massive pay hikes from their arch enemies Labour, find homosexuals "distasteful".). Yep, voting will make everything all right with the world!


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 7, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: Why bother voting? Just wear a tent and protest


If you wear a tent will you have to call it clothing? But then the fashion police will have a law against it?


----------



## eitak (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Nice. just to make it clear; more folks check out Youtube than wander through Melbourne. Fighting for the cause INVOLVES posting videos on Youtube, welcome to 2011 have a nice day !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic fence-sitter with no idea. You say you agree with their beliefs, even though you think they have no idea what their beliefs are. You acknowledge the blanket media attention but say it's pointless. You mention the hundreds and thousands the 6 O clock news exposes the cause to; yet you think Youtube is pointless, with almost a BILLION members.. Not even going to bother with this one... You're "I would think..." hypothetical fence-sitting overtones say it already



Most of the you tube videos I have seen are unproductive at getting their point across. They are more shame on the police for breaking up the protest etc etc. I am sure there are some good ones but with most of my search results showing disruptive behaviour I am not going to wonder through un till I find one that is informative. 

Also I never claimed that they don't know what their beliefs are I am saying they are not getting them across in a clear and concise manner. Perhaps read my posts more clearly before replying.


----------



## Sinners121 (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Gallileo to Einstein to Sea Shepherd


not really a fair comparison


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

They certainly aren't getting their message across clearly Eitak, and there in lies the problem. The whole tent fiasco thing was merely an exercise in "how far can we push the police". It's like those morons from the G20 protests etc. Half of them wouldn't know why they are there, except simply for the mob mentality. The other problem is they "think" they are so smart and it's their god given right to "occupy" areas that could be potential security risks. Has anyone bothered asking the question "how much has the additional security and waste of police resources this has cost the taxpayer?


----------



## eitak (Dec 7, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> They certainly aren't getting their message across clearly Eitak, and there in lies the problem. The whole tent fiasco thing was merely an exercise in "how far can we push the police". It's like those morons from the G20 protests etc. Half of them wouldn't know why they are there, except simply for the mob mentality. The other problem is they "think" they are so smart and it's their god given right to "occupy" areas that could be potential security risks. Has anyone bothered asking the question "how much has the additional security and waste of police resources this has cost the taxpayer?



Exactly!!!


----------



## Sinners121 (Dec 7, 2011)

personnally i think they were asking for it. if something is banned and you dont like it protest against BUT DO IT LEGALLY! dont go wearing a tent when its banned thats what children do. how can anyone take these people seriously if they act like children instead of adults? anyway that my 2 cents worth.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, because gee whiz, we shouldn't be protesting the farce that is the G20 should we.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

As in what? Smashing windows, tipping cars, rolling marbles under the feet of horses...i suppose its all for a good cause. How silly of me.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment 229306


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 7, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> As in what? Smashing windows, tipping cars, rolling marbles under the feet of horses...i suppose its all for a good cause. How silly of me.



That was a small minority of the overall protesters.


----------



## cement (Dec 7, 2011)

I reckon they got off lightly really , we are talking about Victorian police. Usually they just shoot you and then ask what you are doing!! BANG, Freeze!


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2011)

The whole thing was a cheap media stunt for some air time, otherwise she would have had more than just knickers on underneath. They got exactly what they were after. Only problem is the tard holding the camera comes across as such a douche they will alienate much of the community. Just like when they turn the protests disruptive and bring the city to a standstill and then have the gall to tell everyone they are inconveniencing that they are protesting on their behalf.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> That was a small minority of the overall protesters.



Well they did a sensational job at ruining the message of the majority. They came across as a bunch of brainless twats.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> They came across as a bunch of brainless twats.



yeah you wouldn't want to look like a brainless twat would you: 



moosenoose said:


> I don't understand why they are there when they shouldn't be there,





moosenoose said:


> My qualifications are that I am very good at understanding what I’m seeing,



derp derp.


----------



## veenarm (Dec 7, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> The police cannot go ripping peoples clothing off in public for no other reason than they deem it inappropriate.



Which part of 'Tents' aren't items of clothing do you miss? She was wearing underwear, which is more than lots of people claim to wear going to the beach or to some 'parties'... It is way overly hyped up and she was fair warned... 3 of the 4 protestors left there tents in peace she decided to be a little mongrel about it and got EXACTLY what they SAID would happen to her, they cut her tent and took it from her and left her there. Nothing more.

The fact we are becoming a nation of whingers is completely worrying, if something is wrong or looks down we automatically blame someone else WHY? because it's EASY to blame someone else for our own short comings. If something is happening that you feel passionate about then yes you have the right to protest - IE the new Dam in Brazil THAT is something to complain about. A generic socialism concept is ridiculous especially when told _'this area you can't do this_' then they go and do it? a peaceful protest is setup and has police escorts etc etc...

Why I think we are turning into a soft nation?

1. We stripped basically all powers of police, yet we feel OK to whinge when nothing gets done when something happens to us because they are no longer with in there right to pursue the issue any further.
2. We stripped teachers of essentially all there rights when disciplining children, guess what YOU LEARN WHEN GROWING UP its why we have so many idiot children with no concept of right or wrong anymore.
3. We are even trying to strip parents from having the rights to SMACK there children... 1 gen ago we had the wooden spoon, belts, 2 gen ago we had the cane and dunce hats, 3 gen ago stockades! 

Equality is the only thing so far that has made sense to me and that was good.

Mind you, I work for a government that I can't stand and am of the opinion that a person needs to learn the fact that a JOB is a Privilege NOT a right and if they don't do there job properly deserves to get fired....

Bring on the flames, but people will whine and complain and blame everyone but themselves especially when it suits them or to make them selves feel more self important.. All anyone wants in life is to be heard or to be acknowledged.

p.s - Anyone who thinks Freedom is Free is wrong, Freedom comes with a price and I would rather pay that price of living in a (free) country than living in some places in this world at the moment and I am well aware of other people/countries terrifying situations...


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 7, 2011)

The government.. Potato Salad!

We all know why the police got violent so quickly though don't we? I believe it was the weekend the Queen was due to arrive (Now there is a whole nother level of evil right there). Couldn't let the Queen think we've got pierced, tattooed good for nothing trouble makers that know a thing or two about how the Goverment works blatantly (Unless of course you're apart of the but that's life category) to dissolve the freedom we think we have.

So somebody with dreads, tattoos or just basically anything phsyical that wouldn't be deemed acceptable in for example.. a government job? is either a criminal or a hippy? Or both.. Is that right? Could it be possible that many occupy Melbourne participants took time off their jobs to stand up for something they believe in. Maybe they don't buy into the medias normal happy wealthy popular person image but regardless of what you look like, how old you are or what kind of car you drive you're still being used as a government tool so get off your high horse.

To those who start their arguement against Occupy with 'Oh, i can't understand what exactly they are preaching for? They should make it more simple!'.. I'm sorry to disappoint you but if you really do want to learn about Occupy's messages and concerns you might have to go somewhere other than youtube and do some reading.. 'But i watched the news and read the Herald' you say? Oh well you must be an Occupy expert because we all know that news teams arn't money hungry corporations that spread lies.

I suppose if you want a quicker, more forward and less statistical way of understanding what occupy is about i'd direct you towards Michael Moores Capitalism: A Love Story. And before you cry about how we're Australian, untouchable and seperated from the US economy you might want to think about what primarily our televisions are airing, who helps who when a country is at 'war' and who we become more like each and every day.


Capitalism: A Love Story | MichaelMoore.com


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> yeah you wouldn't want to look like a brainless twat would you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another quality post hey?  You're on fire!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

\m/


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2011)

How the hell did: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/like-buy-oenpelli-python-170775/ get closed down while the insults and bickering rate atleast an 8/10 in this thread?


----------



## saximus (Dec 8, 2011)

I was a little surprised by that too Gordo. He did say he will open that back up in 24 hours though


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

It got closed because previous threads have ended in all out war. Smart move. As this should be too before someone gets a knock on the door. Clearly the sides here are standing firm; no opinion will be swayed, and we are going in circles here. Has been good though to see true colours and add names to the list. 

ITS BEEN FUN


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2011)

I can only guess that something happened in there while we weren't looking. I hope it is reopened soon. 

The first expedition is leaving today too!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Dude who finds that first Oenpelli pair can start printing money 

Pretty soon its going to be "that species which shall not be named".


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2011)

I doubt anyone is going to make any serious money out of them. I think Gavin will be lucky if he breaks even. 

The old people say that if you mention their name they hear you and make sure they stay hidden, i haven't said or typed their name for the last 18 months... doesn't seem to be working though.



HonestPirate said:


> Dude who finds that first Oenpelli pair can start printing money
> 
> Pretty soon its going to be "that species which shall not be named".


----------



## Selenotypus (Dec 8, 2011)

"Sara Tent Monster Naked Outrage" Youtube.
"Police Brutality @ Occupy Melbourne, Australia " Youtube.
Take a look at them. I honestly am dumbfounded by the girl.. watch the first video..you'll understand... second video shows abuse of power. all i can say is ***


----------

